# What kind of Bass?



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

Me and Wishin4Bass caught 2 of these on Blackwater Saturday. They look different than the typical largemouth (black bass). The eyes were really red and the overall markings were different. What kind of bass is it?


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

redeye bass or shoal bass....pretty positive its a redeye though


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Kentucky bass, sometimes called spotted bass or spots. Great fighters! 

Redeyes have reddish fins and tail.


----------



## fwbdave (Nov 29, 2009)

I caught 2 of them in 3 mile creek,off of hwy 32 in Lillian,Sunday afternoon. Except mine were really dark(almost black) markings and really red eyes. The biggest one was 14 inches but he fought like a lot bigger fish. I didnt take pictures, cause my phone was almost dead, but I did release them......David


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

Definately a red eye!


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Not a spot/Kentucky. It does have the mouth of a spot, but spots even in cold water have black pattern. Its a redeye.


----------



## jeff portnoy (Mar 16, 2010)

his eyes are red because of the flash from the camera....duhhhhh


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Looks like a Quality Bass if you ask me. Great catch...

NJD


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Redeye, A flash from camera normally makes theentire eye red....doubt a flash was used in the daylight anyway.


----------



## jeff portnoy (Mar 16, 2010)

that bass is high on crack... thats the only reason his eyes r red


----------



## Wishin4Bass (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Wishin4Bass (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Concur... REDEYE BASS 

http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/freshwater/fish/bassblack/redeye/


----------

